# Bauru 2021 a maior cidade do Centro Oeste Paulista



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

A cidade de *BAURU* se localiza no centro do estado de São Paulo distante 330 km da capital paulista, sua população estimada pelo IBGE em 2020 era de 380 mil habitantes, muitos acreditam que a cidade já tenha atingido a marca de 400 mil.
Todas as fotos postadas aqui são de minha autoria e foram tiradas aos *DOMINGOS* por isso a cidade vai estar sem muito movimento, devido a quantidade de fotos talvez irei dividir o thread em três partes,enfim vamos ao que interessa!!!

1. Skyline visto da Rodovia Marechal Rondon, abaixo Av. Nações Unidas sentido centro
IMG-20210502-WA0135 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

2. Havan ao fundo Jd. Panorama
IMG-20210502-WA0030 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

3. Jd. Planalto
IMG-20210502-WA0119 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

4. Av. Nações Unidas ao fundo Vila Nova Cidade Universitaria
IMG-20210502-WA0129 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

5. Jd. Panorama
IMG-20210421-WA0128 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

6. Praça da Paz
IMG-20210421-WA0144 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

7.
IMG-20210502-WA0118 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

8.
IMG-20210502-WA0133 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

9.
IMG-20210502-WA0111 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

10. Habibs
IMG-20210502-WA0122 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

11. Av. Nações Unidas sentido Centro
IMG-20210502-WA0121 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

12. Sentido contrário
IMG-20210502-WA0081 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

13.
IMG-20210502-WA0117 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

14. Burger King prestes a inaugurar e Jeronimo anunciado ao lado
IMG-20210502-WA0100 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

15.
IMG-20210502-WA0103 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

16. Parque Vitória Régia
IMG-20210421-WA0122 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

17.
IMG-20210421-WA0106 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

18.
IMG-20210421-WA0104 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

19.
IMG-20210421-WA0137 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

20.
IMG-20210421-WA0150 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

21.
IMG-20210502-WA0134 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

22.
IMG-20210502-WA0128 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

23. Alguns edifícios do Jd. Panorama
IMG-20210502-WA0113 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

24. Ainda na Nações sentido Centro
IMG-20210502-WA0152 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

25. Sentido contrário
IMG-20210502-WA0153 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

26.
IMG-20210502-WA0154 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

28. Supermercado Confiança rede com origem em Bauru, um dos supermercados 24h da cidade.
IMG-20210421-WA0126 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

29.
IMG-20210502-WA0151 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

30. Alameda Dr. Octávio Pinheiro Brisolla
IMG-20210502-WA0109 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

31.
IMG-20210502-WA0096 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

32. Aeroclube de Bauru
IMG-20210502-WA0035 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

33. Estatua do primeiro astronautra brasileiro e hoje ministro da Ciência Marcos pontes, nascido na cidade.
IMG-20210502-WA0027 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

34. Jd. Planalto região do Bauru Shopping
IMG-20210421-WA0112 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

35. Foto tirada do estacionamento do shopping
IMG-20210502-WA0067 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

36.
IMG-20210421-WA0135 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

37. Rodovia Marechal Rondon sentido capital
IMG-20210502-WA0034 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

38. Sentido interior
IMG-20210502-WA0026 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

39. No centro da imagem Av, Nações unidas
IMG-20210502-WA0139 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

40. Em destaque uma das regiões mais promissoras cidade
IMG-20210502-WA0136 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

41. Praça no Núcleo Hab. Geisel ao fundo região Jd. Marambá\Camélias
IMG-20210502-WA0126 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

42. Av, Jorge Zaiden
IMG-20210502-WA0115 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

43. Av. Getúlio Vargas fechada parcialmente aos domingos para caminhada e passeios de bicicleta
IMG-20210502-WA0024 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

44.
IMG-20210502-WA0097 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

45.
IMG-20210502-WA0075 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

46.
IMG-20210502-WA0048 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

47. Uma parte do canteiro central da avenida
IMG-20210502-WA0091 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

48.
IMG-20210502-WA0087 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

49. Ultima foto da Av. Getúlio Vargas
IMG-20210502-WA0036 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

50. Praça Portugal
IMG-20210502-WA0104 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

51.Av. Comendadorb José da Silva Martha
IMG-20210502-WA0101 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

52.
IMG-20210502-WA0085 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

53. Segue a avenida sentido bairro
IMG-20210502-WA0016 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

54. Décimo terceiro BAEP Bauru (Batalhões da Policia Militar do Estado de São Paulo
IMG-20210502-WA0080 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

55. Entrada do Zoo Bauru
IMG-20210502-WA0112 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

56. Horto Florestal
IMG-20210502-WA0107 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

57. Um bom lugar para passar uma tarde em família 
IMG-20210502-WA0079 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

58. Trilha para caminhadas
IMG-20210502-WA0108 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

59.
IMG-20210502-WA0090 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

60. E pra finalizar essa primeira parte, Av, Rodrigues Alves sentido bairro ao lado esquerdo Horto Florestal
IMG-20210502-WA0110 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

*COMENTEM E DEIXEM O LIKE, EM BREVE NOVA ATUALIZAÇÃO COM MAIS FOTOS DA CIDADE FIQUEM LIGADOS!*​


----------



## KAMMER (Aug 22, 2011)

👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻 Belas fotos Ale ! Conheço Bauru e principalmente sua vizinha Arealva !


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Belas fotos, só não gostei da estrutura de mau gosto no Parque Vitória Régia.


----------



## Eng Diego (Mar 26, 2020)

Parabéns Alê, Bauru é belíssima.
Saudades de passear por aí!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Belas fotos Ale amigão..

 

Bauru, está linda e maravilhosa..
Adorei as fotos, e belas avenidas..
Muito verde, por toda a cidade..
E que venha agora os shoppings e outros pontos de Bauru..
E Como ficou TOP as marginais..
Lojas Havan, da um toque de beleza a entrada de Bauru..
A Nações Unidas, já merece ganhar uma terceira faixa em ambos os sentidos né..
Ale se puder, tire umas de Bauru, vista a partir da Marechal Rondon, que de lá se tem varias imagens lindas de Bauru, a partir da li..
E outras imagens lindas de Bauru, é também, da Rodovia Marilia a Bauru ( João Ribeiro de Barros ), quando se passa a primeira entrada, para Bauru, vindo de Marília, logo de pois da curva, quase no viaduto da FEPASA, dali se tem imagens magnificas de Bauru, pegando todo o centrão..


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

KAMMER said:


> 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻 Belas fotos Ale ! Conheço Bauru e principalmente sua vizinha Arealva !





Obrigado Kammer Arealva é bem próxima de Bauru e muitas pessoas da cidade costumavam ir a cidade pra curtir a prainha do Tietê





Eng Diego said:


> Parabéns Alê, Bauru é belíssima.
> 
> Saudades de passear por aí!




Obrigado amigo, realmente Bauru é uma bela cidade apesar de todos seus defeitos como foda cidade tem, fique ligado entre amanhã ou quinta feira postarei o restantes das fotos!



zolin said:


> Belas fotos Ale amigão..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valeu zolin fique ligado em breve postarei mais imagens da cidade você irá gostar!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Marcão City, saudades! kkkkk

Bauru uma cidade média grande que esta bem cuidada, tem cara de capital .

Parabéns pelo thread, Ale!

Ps: Algumas fotos remetem a minha terra natal, CG.


----------



## Leandro SP (Nov 6, 2010)

sou suspeito para elogiar a cidade 🤷‍♀️ mas o thread ficou ótimo, está de parabéns Ale Oliveira......


----------



## fabiorguera (Jun 21, 2015)

excelente tópico, parabéns e viva Bauru!


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Linda Bauru. Cidade boa demais!

A Nações Unidas é um ícone e está formando um corredor comercial bem importante!

Parabéns Alê!


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Continuando com a segunda parte do thread

61. Boulevard Shopping
IMG-20210502-WA0150 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

62.
IMG-20210502-WA0157 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

63.
IMG-20210502-WA0155 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

64. Av. Duque de Caxias
IMG-20210421-WA0105 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

65. Av. Rodrigues Alves Centro ao fundo
IMG-20210502-WA0141 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

66. Centro
IMG-20210502-WA0013 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

67.
IMG-20210502-WA0066 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

68. Skyline
IMG-20210502-WA0144 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

69.
IMG-20210502-WA0158 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

70. Av. Nações Unidas (Norte)
IMG-20210502-WA0018 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

71.
IMG-20210502-WA0046 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

72.
IMG-20210502-WA0068 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

73.
IMG-20210502-WA0064 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

74.
IMG-20210502-WA0040 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

75. Zona Sul da cidade
IMG-20210502-WA0022 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

76.
IMG-20210421-WA0113 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

77.
IMG-20210421-WA0099 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

78. Av. Nossa Senhora de Fatima
IMG-20210502-WA0089 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr 

79.
IMG-20210502-WA0095 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

80.
IMG-20210502-WA0039 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

81.
IMG-20210502-WA0031 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

82.
IMG-20210502-WA0071 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

83.
IMG-20210502-WA0073 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

84.
IMG-20210421-WA0091 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

85.
IMG-20210421-WA0134 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

86.
IMG-20210502-WA0050 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

87. Av. Affonso José Aiello
IMG-20210421-WA0141 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

88.
IMG-20210421-WA0120 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

89.
IMG-20210421-WA0118 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

90. Colégio Chaminade
IMG-20210421-WA0119 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

91.
IMG-20210421-WA0111 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

92. Zona Sul e alguns condomínios fechados
IMG-20210421-WA0121 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

93. Em primeiro plano o maior edifício da cidade 35 andares
IMG-20210421-WA0124 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

94. Receita Federal Bauru
IMG-20210502-WA0011 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

95.
IMG-20210502-WA0094 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

96.
IMG-20210502-WA0102 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr

97. Finalizando vista do skyline da zona sul
IMG-20210502-WA0060 by Alexandre Padovan, no Flickr


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Marcão City, saudades! kkkkk
> 
> Bauru uma cidade média grande que esta bem cuidada, tem cara de capital .
> 
> ...


Obrigado amigo, acompanhe a segunda parte do thread!




Leandro SP said:


> sou suspeito para elogiar a cidade 🤷‍♀️ mas o thread ficou ótimo, está de parabéns Ale Oliveira......


Valeu Leandro a segunda parte já está disponível...



fabiorguera said:


> excelente tópico, parabéns e viva Bauru!


Valeu Fabio!



Iturama said:


> Linda Bauru. Cidade boa demais!
> 
> A Nações Unidas é um ícone e está formando um corredor comercial bem importante!
> 
> Parabéns Alê!


Realmente Itu, a Nações ultimamente vem recebendo muito investimentos bacanas, acompanhe a segunda parte do thread!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

quase 400 mil habitantes


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> quase 400 mil habitantes


Bauru alguns anos vem tentando bater essa marca de 400k, quem sabe isso esteja próximo de ser atingido.


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

com toda certeza, Bauru agora bate os 400 mil..
e já muda de patamar..


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ale amigão..
Arrasou nesta segunda parte do thread de Bauru..
Os skyline de Bauru, que vc pegou de vários ângulos, ficou magnifico..
E mostra a grandeza de Bauru..
Lindas as avenidas..
E o Shopping Boulevard, é lindíssimo..!!!


----------



## o_profeta (Oct 4, 2009)

Parabéns Alexandre!!

Thread lindo da nossa Grande BAURU
Obrigado!!
👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

zolin said:


> Ale amigão..
> 
> Arrasou nesta segunda parte do thread de Bauru..
> 
> ...




Zolin Bauru tem muitos prédios espalhados por toda cidade e vários skylines, devido ao relevo da cidade é impossível pegar todo seu skyline em uma única foto...



o_profeta said:


> Parabéns Alexandre!!
> 
> Thread lindo da nossa Grande BAURU
> Obrigado!!
> 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


Obrigado Clodoaldo, abraços!


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Grande Bauru, muito bela e desenvolvida, ainda não conheço, é pertinho daqui, a cidade me chamou atenção no ano de 91 ou 92 quando vi uma foto numa lista telefonica numa cidadezinha da região não lembro qual, la com seus 250 ou 260 mil habitantes já se destacava bastante, hoje uma grande cidade em franco crescimento.


----------

